# Advent 4213 help



## doctaton (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello & glad to join you on this site. 

I've just bought an Advent 4213 and accidentelly erased the recovery partition:1angel:. 
Now I can't get my 3G Modem detected neither can't find the Connection Manager to download. (I deleted the Application Folder as well). 
Could someone please email me the Connection Manager Folder to my mail? 
Thank you very much. 
Kind regards


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Check with Advent support site to download the drivers and the needed utilities. I believe you can get the Connection Manager installer from there too.


----------



## doctaton (Apr 24, 2009)

TriggerFinger said:


> Check with Advent support site to download the drivers and the needed utilities. I believe you can get the Connection Manager installer from there too.


Thanks for answering so soon. 
I've just browsed the Advent Support site (http://www.thetechguys.com/) but the Connection Manager isn't available for download or at least, I haven't seen it. 
I'd really apreciate if someone could email it to me. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try the 3g driver from here. http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...goryID=3&DetailName=Driver&MenuID=132&LanID=0


----------



## doctaton (Apr 24, 2009)

Terrister said:


> Try the 3g driver from here. http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...goryID=3&DetailName=Driver&MenuID=132&LanID=0


Thanks terrister.
The problem is not the driver, in fact, the Huawei 3G Modem is correctly installed in hardware devices list. The probles is I need the Connection Manager, located on C:\applications or in C:\applications\drivers.
If someone could email it to me would be so helpful. 
Thanks and regards


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

See if this is what you are looking for.
http://tim-huawei-e220-connection-manager.software.informer.com/


----------



## doctaton (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks again, terrister. 
No it's not. I need the Connection Manager but my huawei is the EM7700. 
I'll keep searching!
Regards.


----------



## kentoto (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi, did you sort this out in the end, as Im going through exactly the same stress having had to wipe my machine because of a virus.

Please let me know if theres a solution other than purchasing the recovery disk from thetechguys.com


----------

